
Show HN: Can Picker – Curated Value Headphones - deadghost
https://canpicker.com/
======
deadghost
Wrote this as a hobby over the course of a few months. The original version
took a weekend. Figure now is as good of a time as any to post it. It's
written in clojure and clojurescript(react based) not that it's a big deal.

------
tmaly
looks good, I would love to see the brand name on the main results page if
possible?

~~~
deadghost
Yeah that'd be good if I can figure out how to cram that in nicely.

